# Efeitos das inundações na Austrália atingem Grande Barreira de Coral



## Gil_Algarvio (23 Jan 2011 às 00:05)

*Efeitos das inundações na Austrália atingem Grande Barreira de Coral*

A Grande Barreira de Coral está a ser atingida por uma torrente de água doce, nutrientes e pesticidas, descarregados ao longo das últimas cinco semanas no oceano pelas recentes inundações de Queensland, no Norte da Austrália, alertam cientistas.

“Quando mergulhamos, aquilo parece uma enorme sopa acastanhada. A maiores profundidades a água está mais clara e podemos ver colónias de corais atingidos pelo branqueamento”, contou Alison Jones, da Universidade Central de Queensland, em Rockhampton, referindo-se à Baía Keppel.

Na verdade, os investigadores consideram esta baía, juntamente com a Baía Moreton e a ilha Fraser, a Norte de Brisbane, como as zonas mais ameaçadas da Barreira de Coral, que se estende por mais de dois mil quilómetros ao longo da costa de Queensland, avança o site da australiana ABC. O impacto desta massa de água que escorre para os oceanos foi já captado por imagens de satélite da NASA (agência espacial norte-americana).

“Nunca vimos tanta quantidade de água doce a entrar nos recifes de coral”, comentou Michelle Devlin, investigadora da Universidade James Cook, em Townsville, que está a monitorizar a situação, citada pela revista “Nature” online. Segundo Devlin, a água doce já cobre mais de onze por cento do oceano na Grande Barreira de Coral. 

Por seu lado, Alison Jones esteve em cinco ilhas para saber o que está a acontecer e encontrou corais em perigo em todas elas. “Na ilha Halfway, a situação era muito pior do que no Norte de Keppel. Existiam apenas corais sem vida, mortos pela água doce. Não havia mesmo nada vivo.”

Para Britta Shaffelke, investigadora do Instituto australiano das Ciências Marinhas, a direcção do vento nos próximos dias será crucial para determinar a dimensão dos danos. De acordo com as imagens de satélite, os ventos têm confinado a torrente de lama e nutrientes a uma zona a 65 quilómetros da costa. “Por enquanto, as lamas (do rio Fitzroy) estão confinadas à Baía Keppel. Mas se os ventos mudarem, essas lamas podem chegar muito mais longe, até à ilha Heron”, citou a ABC.

Os investigadores ouvidos pela revista “Nature” alertam que a água doce deverá continuar a espalhar-se no oceano durante as próximas semanas.

As inundações destroem os corais de várias formas. Os corais não conseguem sobreviver em água doce porque a sua fisiologia está adaptada à água salgada. Além disso, as águas carregadas de fragmentos de rocha e minerais bloqueiam a luz solar, impedindo os corais de fazerem a fotossíntese e de se alimentarem. Há ainda a ameaça de estes nutrientes aumentarem o crescimento das macro algas, competidores dos corais.


Fonte:
Ecosfera - Público
http://ecosfera.publico.clix.pt/noticia.aspx?id=1476442


----------



## N_Fig (23 Jan 2011 às 00:29)

Mas os corais não são animais? Como é que eles fazem a fotossíntesse?


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (23 Jan 2011 às 00:58)

N_Fig disse:


> Mas os corais não são animais? Como é que eles fazem a fotossíntesse?



Olha que realmente... Os corais não fazem fotossíntese não!!

A notícia tem isso mas formulado. Os corais necessitam é das algas e micro algas envolventes para se alimentarem, e essas sim, não a devem estar a conseguir fazer. Digo eu...


----------



## MSantos (23 Jan 2011 às 10:45)

Não são só as pessoas que sofrem com as catástrofes naturais

Esperemos que a Grande Barreira de Coral recupere depressa dos danos causados pela agua doce.


----------



## stormy (23 Jan 2011 às 21:43)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> Olha que realmente... Os corais não fazem fotossíntese não!!
> 
> A notícia tem isso mas formulado. Os corais necessitam é das algas e micro algas envolventes para se alimentarem, e essas sim, não a devem estar a conseguir fazer. Digo eu...



Os polipos de coral são seres que establecem uma relação de mutualismo com algas que vivem no seu interior e que lhes fornecem parte dos açucares que sintetisam fotosinteticamente
Outra parte dos nutrientes que eles necessitam são capturados por tentaculos e digeridos no seu simples sistema digestivo.

Portanto os corais precisam das algas para sobreviver, mas tambem conseguem alimentar-se, pelo menos em parte, pelos seus proprios meios ( como qualquer animal)


----------

